# Weird connection issue

## dendro

I just did a gentoo install and have been having some packages fail to fetch things and can't connect to most websites. Also can't emerge --sync.

rc.log:

```

 * Starting WPA Supplicant Daemon ...

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

 [ ok ]                                                                           

 * Bringing up interface wlp3s0

 *   Caching network module dependencies

need dbus

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp3s0 ...

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it

Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlp3s0' manually if it is not used anymore

Failed to initialize control interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant'.

You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was

left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need

to manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.

nl80211: Failed to open /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/wlp3s0/drop_unicast_in_l2_multicas   t: No such file or directory

nl80211: Failed to set IPv6 unicast in multicast filter

nl80211: Failed to open /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/wlp3s0/drop_unicast_in_l2_multicas   t: No such file or directory

nl80211: Failed to set IPv6 unicast in multicast filter

nl80211: deinit ifname=wlp3s0 disabled_11b_rates=0

*   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

[ !! ]

* ERROR: net.wlp3s0 failed to start

* ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.wlp3s0 would not start

```

I'm guessing I have messed up on something to do with ipv6 and that's why some sites work and some don't? Every other machine on the network emerge --sync and can connect just fine. 

Thanks for any help  :Smile: 

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Then:

1. What network do you have ? Wired or wireless ?

2. Kernel config related to network.

3. Network config ?

What can you ping ? IPV4 or IPV6 ?

Anything that can help us to find the error !

----------

## nick_gentoo

```
Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlp3s0' manually if it is not used anymore
```

Your error message already suggests something to try - did you do that?

----------

## dendro

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Then:
> 
> 1. What network do you have ? Wired or wireless ?
> 
> 2. Kernel config related to network.
> ...

 

1. What network do you have ? Wired or wireless ?

Wireless

2. Kernel config related to network.

```

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_DIAG=m

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_UNIX_DIAG=m

# CONFIG_TLS is not set

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_ALGO=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY=y

CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE=y

CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS=y

CONFIG_XFRM_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_NET_KEY=m

CONFIG_NET_KEY_MIGRATE=y

# CONFIG_SMC is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE_STATS=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_CLASSID=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_DEMUX=m

CONFIG_NET_IP_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_NET_IPVTI=m

CONFIG_NET_UDP_TUNNEL=m

# CONFIG_NET_FOU is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FOU_IP_TUNNELS is not set

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

# CONFIG_INET_ESP_OFFLOAD is not set

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=m

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=m

CONFIG_INET_UDP_DIAG=m

# CONFIG_INET_RAW_DIAG is not set

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG_DESTROY is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS=m

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_NV is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_YEAH=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS=m

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_DCTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CDG is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BBR is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

CONFIG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF=y

CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTE_INFO=y

CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP_OFFLOAD is not set

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_ILA is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_VTI is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT_6RD=y

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_GRE is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_FOU is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_FOU_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_SUBTREES is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IPV6_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_SEG6_LWTUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_SEG6_HMAC is not set

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NET_PTP_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=m

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_INGRESS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_ACCT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m

# CONFIG_NF_LOG_NETDEV is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_ZONES=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TIMEOUT is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TIMESTAMP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_LABELS=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_DCCP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_BROADCAST=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SNMP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=m

# CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_GLUE_CT is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_DCCP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_UDPLITE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_SCTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_REDIRECT is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_SYNPROXY=m

CONFIG_NF_TABLES=m

CONFIG_NF_TABLES_INET=m

# CONFIG_NF_TABLES_NETDEV is not set

CONFIG_NFT_EXTHDR=m

CONFIG_NFT_META=m

# CONFIG_NFT_RT is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_NUMGEN is not set

CONFIG_NFT_CT=m

# CONFIG_NFT_SET_RBTREE is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_SET_HASH is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_SET_BITMAP is not set

CONFIG_NFT_COUNTER=m

CONFIG_NFT_LOG=m

CONFIG_NFT_LIMIT=m

# CONFIG_NFT_MASQ is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_REDIR is not set

CONFIG_NFT_NAT=m

# CONFIG_NFT_OBJREF is not set

CONFIG_NFT_QUEUE=m

# CONFIG_NFT_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_REJECT is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_REJECT_INET is not set

CONFIG_NFT_COMPAT=m

CONFIG_NFT_HASH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

#

# Xtables combined modules

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_SET=m

#

# Xtables targets

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_AUDIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CHECKSUM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HL=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_IDLETIMER is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LED=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LOG is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_NAT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NETMAP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_RATEEST=m

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_REDIRECT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TEE is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TPROXY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPOPTSTRIP=m

#

# Xtables matches

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_BPF=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CGROUP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CLUSTER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLABEL=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CPU=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DEVGROUP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPVS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_L2TP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_NFACCT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OSF=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RATEEST=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32=m

CONFIG_IP_SET=m

CONFIG_IP_SET_MAX=256

CONFIG_IP_SET_BITMAP_IP=m

CONFIG_IP_SET_BITMAP_IPMAC=m

CONFIG_IP_SET_BITMAP_PORT=m

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_IP=m

# CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_IPMARK is not set

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_IPPORT=m

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_IPPORTIP=m

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_IPPORTNET=m

# CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_IPMAC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_MAC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_NETPORTNET is not set

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_NET=m

# CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_NETNET is not set

CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_NETPORT=m

# CONFIG_IP_SET_HASH_NETIFACE is not set

CONFIG_IP_SET_LIST_SET=m

CONFIG_IP_VS=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IP_VS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IP_VS_TAB_BITS=12

#

# IPVS transport protocol load balancing support

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_TCP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_UDP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_AH=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_SCTP=y

#

# IPVS scheduler

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_RR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_WRR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_WLC=m

# CONFIG_IP_VS_FO is not set

# CONFIG_IP_VS_OVF is not set

CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLCR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_DH=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_SH=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_SED=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_NQ=m

#

# IPVS SH scheduler

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_SH_TAB_BITS=8

#

# IPVS application helper

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_NFCT=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PE_SIP=m

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m

# CONFIG_NF_SOCKET_IPV4 is not set

CONFIG_NF_TABLES_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NFT_CHAIN_ROUTE_IPV4=m

# CONFIG_NFT_REJECT_IPV4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_DUP_IPV4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_FIB_IPV4 is not set

# CONFIG_NF_TABLES_ARP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_DUP_IPV4 is not set

# CONFIG_NF_LOG_ARP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_LOG_IPV4 is not set

CONFIG_NF_REJECT_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NFT_CHAIN_NAT_IPV4=m

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_MASQUERADE_IPV4 is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SYNPROXY=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_SECURITY=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=m

# CONFIG_NF_SOCKET_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NF_TABLES_IPV6=m

CONFIG_NFT_CHAIN_ROUTE_IPV6=m

CONFIG_NFT_CHAIN_NAT_IPV6=m

# CONFIG_NFT_REJECT_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_DUP_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NFT_FIB_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NF_DUP_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NF_REJECT_IPV6=m

# CONFIG_NF_LOG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IPV6=m

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_MASQUERADE_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MH=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_SYNPROXY=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_SECURITY=m

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_NAT is not set

CONFIG_NF_TABLES_BRIDGE=m

# CONFIG_NFT_BRIDGE_META is not set

# CONFIG_NF_LOG_BRIDGE is not set

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_BROUTE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_FILTER=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_NAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_802_3=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_AMONG=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_IP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_IP6=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_STP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_VLAN=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARPREPLY=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_DNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK_T=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_SNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LOG=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_NFLOG=m

CONFIG_IP_DCCP=m

CONFIG_INET_DCCP_DIAG=m

```

3. Network config ?

Which one?

What can you ping ? IPV4 or IPV6 ?

```

ping -c 3 www.gentoo.org -4

connect: Network is unreachable

```

```

ping -c 3 www.gentoo.org -6 

```

This ping worked^

 *nick_gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlp3s0' manually if it is not used anymore
> ```
> ...

 

I tried that. No dice.

----------

## ct85711

One thing to remember when you do ping, you should also try pinging a straight ip address (like 8.8.8.8, google's DNS), as that can very well help identify the issue if the issue is can't communicate at all to just a failure on DNS (domain name lookup, converting the www.gentoo.com to an ip address that the web runs on).

You may also want to provide the output of ip addr, so we can be sure you have a valid ip address assigned (may need to also verify the routing table too later).  You should have an output similar to like:

```
eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.13.141  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.13.255

        inet6 2605:x::x  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        inet6 fe80::18c1:a9a5:f335:31a2  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

```

This shows for my eth0, my ipv4 ip address, and my ipv6 addresses. (We don't need the line starting with ether, as that shows your mac address, also safer to not share that).  Note:  You don't need to show the output for lo interface(loopback).

----------

## dendro

 *ct85711 wrote:*   

> One thing to remember when you do ping, you should also try pinging a straight ip address (like 8.8.8.8, google's DNS), as that can very well help identify the issue if the issue is can't communicate at all to just a failure on DNS (domain name lookup, converting the www.gentoo.com to an ip address that the web runs on).
> 
> You may also want to provide the output of ip addr, so we can be sure you have a valid ip address assigned (may need to also verify the routing table too later).  You should have an output similar to like:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
ping -c 3 8.8.8.8
```

Output:

```
connect: Network is unreachable
```

```

wlp3s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state UP group default qlen 10 

00

             inet6 2001:569:bd50:7800:2677:3ff:fe41:2220/64 scope global mngtmpaddr

                  valid_lft 14681sec preferred_lft 14381sec 

             inet6 fe80::2677:3ff:fe41:2220/64 scope link

                  valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

```

I see I only have ipv6 on my wireless interface

----------

